# Camping Ischgl



## uotto (3. Januar 2004)

Servus Leute

ich wollte meinen Bike Urlaub dieses Jahr mal nicht am Gardasee verbringen   

Deswegen die Frage gibts in Ischgl oder Umgebung einen Campingplatz ??
und wie sind die so


MFG URS


----------



## marco (3. Januar 2004)

schau mal hier: www.ischgl.at

ciao
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ischglbiker (20. August 2009)

seit 2008 gibts in ischgl einen kleinen campingplatz für bis zu 14 wohnwagen. er befindet sich in mathon - beim ortseingang rechts, nach 150 m inmitten einer wiese am waldrand (mathoner straße 5) 
preis ohne dusche/wc für 2 personen (1 wohnmobil) 10, mit dusche/wc 15, strom und wasser ist inklusive, sauna ist gegen gebühr auch vorhanden, grillstelle vorort, fussläufige entfernung zu restaurants und einem kleinen shop, platz ist beleuchtet, bezahlung direkt vorort
weitere infos unter www.heindalis.at


----------

